# Motivation



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Can you send me some cake? We don't have any here. 

Good for you though! But I got confused, are you 110lbs (that is NOT overweight) or are you wanting to lose 20-100lbs?


----------



## PrimeRose (Jun 4, 2015)

> Can you send me some cake? We don't have any here.


 Cake = _My_ Precious... :twisted:

I am currently 110lbs. I wish to loose 20lbs. - I looked at the BMI calculators, and I am in the 67th percentile. I cannot be in the 67th percentile!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

PrimeRose said:


> Cake = _My_ Precious... :twisted:
> 
> I am currently 110lbs. I wish to loose 20lbs. - I looked at the BMI calculators, and I am in the 67th percentile. I cannot be in the 67th percentile!


I'm not sure how old you are, but don't stress it! I'm 120lbs and good shape, ride horses fine, and am not overweight. 110lbs is nothing to worry about. :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Roman is right. At 110 lbs, you don't have twenty pounds to lose! How tall are you? Are you sure you're using the BMI calculator correctly? 110 lbs should be within the healthy range for almost any height.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Have you actually consulted a doctor before beginning this venture? You sound too small to consider losing that much weight. Unless you’re four feet tall or less, there is no way the BMI would consider you overweight. I would strongly suggest speaking to a doctor before you start trying to lose, because there is a certain amount of body fat you MUST keep in order for your organs to function properly. They can also properly assess your levels of body fat using a caliper test.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I entered a few #'s into a BMI calculator (and, FYI, BMI is an outrageously inaccurate tool on its own). The only way you could even be on the verge of overweight at 110 lbs is if you are 4'7" or under, and even then that just barely squeaks into the "overweight" category.
BMI does NOT take into account bone mass and structure, muscle composition, or weight distribution, which are all more important to determining an individual's healthy weight.
At 110 lbs, losing much more weight could mean losing muscle, and that's no good for you OR your horse! Losing too much fat is dangerous as well. Fat, especially in women, is vital to energy regulation as well as hormone buffering. 
Please, do consider your overall health and wellbeing, not just your weight!

ETA: also, BMI does not have percentiles, so not sure where you are getting that! It is a metric that compares height to weight and then puts those numbers into ranges with labels (Underweight, normal, overweight, obese)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am 23. I thought that all I wanted was to be skinny. I got skinny. At 5ft7 I was 54kg.

I now know better, and that unless I wanted to continue starving myself (which doesn't work, I ended up catching illness after illness and landed myself in hospital!) I had to look at an entirely different route.

I now spin twice a week, do circuits twice a week and another small session on top of that.. arms, abs or legs.

I am now 60kg, but in better shape and health than I have been in a LONG long time. My boyfriend sees it, my family see it, my friends see it. 

Dropping your weight to 49kg will make you shockingly slim, and I bet you'll find yourself lacking in energy, skin, hair and nails will suffer and your health will go down hill.

At 60kg I fit in to the clothes I did at 54kg. But the difference now is I'm healthy, and that extra 6kg is muscle and toning


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

despite the image American models try to portray on people.. looking like a skeleton is not healthy


----------

